# Costs abroad



## Herbenny (Jul 26, 2018)

Can I ask what a reasonable budget is for travelling abroad in the camper for a three week trip. 
I know like any holiday you can make it as cheap or expensive as you want, but planning a trip like this I would not have a clue where to begin a 'budget'.
Our usual holidays abroad hotels, flights, bars eating out etc we always go way over the top but least I have a set amount in my head but trying to work things out for this type 'camper'  holiday I'm a bit clueless!

Ps we are planning to drive from Calais to Andorra we hope anyway &#55358;&#56606;&#55358;&#56606;&#55358;&#56606;


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 26, 2018)

£1,000,000   :dance:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 26, 2018)

There are so many variables it`s hard to answer hence my guesstimate     :rolleyes2:


----------



## Herbenny (Jul 26, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> £1,000,000   :dance:





Better start a whip round then


----------



## Herbenny (Jul 26, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> There are so many variables it`s hard to answer hence my guesstimate     :rolleyes2:



I realise that, depending on campsites detours, routes etc and whether I drink the whole of France dry and gobble every morsel of their cheeses ....


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 26, 2018)

*We are careful with money*

We spend about £1000 per month.
Everything
Fuel Ferries Food Camps.
Camps and fuel are the biggest costs and the biggest variables.


----------



## Full Member (Jul 26, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> Can I ask what a reasonable budget is for travelling abroad in the camper for a three week trip.
> I know like any holiday you can make it as cheap or expensive as you want, but planning a trip like this I would not have a clue where to begin a 'budget'.
> Our usual holidays abroad hotels, flights, bars eating out etc we always go way over the top but least I have a set amount in my head but trying to work things out for this type 'camper'  holiday I'm a bit clueless!
> 
> Ps we are planning to drive from Calais to Andorra we hope anyway ������



1. Ferry or tunnel.. You can get this from various websites.
2. Fuel and lpg. You can look at your route and get a close estimate for this. Diesel and lpg is about the same price as UK
3. Food and drink. Same as the UK, whether eating in or going out. Alcohol slightly cheaper than the UK.
4. Overnight stops. Free aires with free water and waste disposal and/or camp sites at say €20 per night if you wish.
5. Travel insurance. I wouldn't travel without it.
6. Extras e.g. entrance to chateaus, souvenirs etc, etc.

We've been away for about two and a half weeks in France and have spent about €700 plus ferry and travel insurance. We've had a great time but could have spent a lot less or a lot more if we'd chosen to.

I hope this helps.

Colin


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 26, 2018)

Full Member said:


> 1. Ferry or tunnel.. You can get this from various websites.
> 2. Fuel and lpg. You can look at your route and get a close estimate for this. Diesel and lpg is about the same price as UK
> 3. Food and drink. Same as the UK, whether eating in or going out. Alcohol slightly cheaper than the UK.
> 4. Overnight stops. Free aires with free water and waste disposal and/or camp sites at say €20 per night if you wish.
> ...



I was going to say £50 /50€ per day, to cover the lower costs of drink and fuel. So Colin's figure looks fair.
Put another £500 in the pot for emergencies or extravagances... You're on holiday,dammit.
Bonne Journeé


----------



## izwozral (Jul 26, 2018)

I remember a while back, someone had worked out that there annual cost for full timing in Euroland was just under £12k all in. Also seem to remember that was occasionally eating out, decent food and drinks plus a fair bit of mileage. Based on that £1300 - £1500 sounds not too outlandish?

In NZ we spent £20k for 6 months, £9k was MH hire, £1.5k air fairs. NZ is expensive and we didn't skimp an what we wanted to do or see. We spent approx double of what we would have spent in Euroland, not including hire and airfares. 

So, it really is how you want to live those 3 weeks.


----------



## runnach (Jul 26, 2018)

A lot depends on what you want, a lot depends whether you feel the need to show off , a lot depends I guess on a realistic budget.

I spent time working in St Tropez if you want the face book piccies if you want the seafood brasseries on the harbour front to be seen 200 euros a day if you go the back streets and the food arguably better 10-15 euros per person is realistic

The point I an labouring to make is it depends on your own agenda ...it depends on how you choose to live.

For two people 30 euros a day is a benchmark, spend less spend more add in fuel and not far off the mark

Channa


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 26, 2018)

peanuts are cheeap protien


----------



## n brown (Jul 26, 2018)

our last tour , a few years ago , cost about £1500 incl ferry for 5 weeks , 3000 miles and 2 coffees which i wish i hadn't bothered , stupid price and awful taste,about 7 aires , 4 of which cost a few euros and were too packed but convenient. didn't eat out , we hardly ever do , both of us can cook better than the crap we buy in 'restaurants'. felt no need to go on any campings either. we had a great time, virtually circumavigated the place and stayed in lots of beautiful spots, doing the laundry in rivers ,that kind of thing. went round Provence , nostalgia trip, med coast, up to Brittany then checked out the beaches on the Cherbourg peninsula .easy parking everywhere except Sete, which is ruined anyway
have a great trip !


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 26, 2018)

The Salmon was nice at the Winking Man Charlie and so was that pie even if it wasn’t strictly a pie. Then again I am a simple man with simple tastes. It’s a lot cheaper and more easily satisfied


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 26, 2018)

Are you thinking of going during the School Holidays or after Jac?


----------



## Herbenny (Jul 26, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Are you thinking of going during the School Holidays or after Jac?



It will be in the holidays ... 
I was just curious to know about costs as a trip to the Almalfi coast last year cost us the best part of £2000 for one week ... I did run up a huge bar bill on the first night on booze and peanuts (hippy) ... so was hoping just over half of that would be sufficient for trip abroad in the camper keeping it as simple as possible ....

I agree eating out is just taking pot luck these days and have found I can cook better in the camper than I do at home who knew


----------



## Herbenny (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Have you mastered pot noodles now or something :dance:



Ask Paul about the KFC  'fakeaway' I made the other night using chicken and smash ....
His guts haven't been the same since


----------



## n brown (Jul 26, 2018)

we never had a time limit, so the less we spent , the longer the holiday before i had to go job hunting again. one French holiday lasted just under 2 years


----------



## Herbenny (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Paul only works away all week for one reason :banana:
> He has been spotted rifling through the bins at meets before :lol-049:



Charlie I will give Karen the recipe ... it be a shame for you to miss out


----------



## runnach (Jul 26, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> Charlie I will give Karen the recipe ... it be a shame for you to miss out &#55357;&#56834;



Pop it in a pie little birdie tells me Charlie is partial to a pie 

Channa


----------



## Full Member (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> I used to love eating out but to be honest everywhere we have eaten in pubs and restaurants for the last few years has been at best mediocre crap and normally total crap ,nearly always walk away thinking why did we bother !
> Even takeaway food these days is normally absolutely awful.
> There must be specialist catering colleges that teaches them how to completely ruin food , everything from breakfast to fish and chips totally buggered .



It's great to know that you're feeling so much better, Charlie.

Colin


----------



## n brown (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> You should have gone with my mates dad as he not only ran on red diesel but would syphon any tractors or road construction equipment he happened to find on his travels :wave:


 everybody did that in those days , some had high speed transfer pumps, pipe out the window, 3 mins and you're off . 
or so i've heard


----------



## izwozral (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> I used to love eating out but to be honest everywhere we have eaten in pubs and restaurants for the last few years has been at best mediocre crap and normally total crap ,nearly always walk away thinking why did we bother !
> Even takeaway food these days is normally absolutely awful.
> There must be specialist catering colleges that teaches them how to completely ruin food , everything from breakfast to fish and chips totally buggered .



Don't be so tight and go to a proper restaurant like Nutters in Rochdale  Nutters Restaurant - Evening Menu
Yeah a bit pricey maybe but you get what you pay for. Been five times and never been disappointed with any aspect of the dining experience.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Looks worth a try :cheers:



Few spots for wilding too.


----------



## n brown (Jul 26, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Don't be so tight and go to a proper restaurant like Nutters in Rochdale  Nutters Restaurant - Evening Menu
> Yeah a bit pricey maybe but you get what you pay for. Been five times and never been disappointed with any aspect of the dining experience.


i just had meat pie and mash and if i thought i could find anything that good in a restaurant i'd be amazed and happy to pay


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 26, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Don't be so tight and go to a proper restaurant like Nutters in Rochdale  Nutters Restaurant - Evening Menu
> Yeah a bit pricey maybe but you get what you pay for. Been five times and never been disappointed with any aspect of the dining experience.




Cheshire prices       :scared:      and way beyond a poor Lancashire boys pocket     :sad:


----------

